# Urgent Meteorlogical Broadcasts



## Scotsnomad (Jan 10, 2011)

Im seeking some guidance/information on the topic. For as long as I have had my hand on a morse key or a keyboard I have understood that any urgent meteorlogical information is broadcasted using the Pro word Pan pan, this is usually for instances when the weather increases without prior warning i.e. increases from say a gale 8 to storm force or above and is to advise shipping accordingly.

I have managed to gather some proof (Radio ops handbook)(BR1) etc but the management refuse to believe it stating its 'very mis-leading'.....misleading my botty !!!

Its like banging ones head against a brick wall

Any quotes/proof would be appreciated so that I can throw it back at them to show there is no ambiguity on the top......If there is a serious meteorlogical change to conditions, one not previously known about a urgency broadcast is to be initiated....am I right?


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Only ever had it by morse as RT not much used in my day, but always preceded by TTT. Sorry, no proof for you, just should be apparent to them as should know, as common sense. Oops sorry none.
Cheers, Bob


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I have never used the term "Pan Pan" in any immediate GWZ or some such, just the term "Securitae"(x3)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

PAN PAN x 3 ............... used to preface a message concerning the safety of a ship,aircraft,vehicle or person.

All met messages prefaced by SECURITE x3 or TTT x3 on C.W.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

It would have to be a _severe _change in the weather to justify an Urgency broadcast.

But if the change is nasty enough, PAN PAN is justified.


----------



## Scotsnomad (Jan 10, 2011)

It was only used by myself when the wind increased drastically (i.e. from an 8 up to a 10 or more) Imminently and unexpectedly. The term in the book was 'urgent navigational or meteorological information'

I have found the relevant para in the books but they are still saying 'its ambiguous'

Rgds


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

This was a regular old "chestnut" ............ often used in "S.O.L.A.S" exams.

The question would always refer to a Hurricane warning in order to spook the
candidate.

The correct answer was as stated in #4.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I am pretty sure I can recall XXX messages for Cyclones and Typhoons,at least in Australia and Japan.

John T

PS Unless I'm imagining it, it was in the Handbook for Radio Operators. Some folk on the site have one.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

There were (and, I believe, still are) three classes of important messages transmitted over radio by voice, each preceded by a different prefix. In order of priority they are: 

DISTRESS, prefixed by words "MAYDAY...MAYDAY...MAYDAY". (That was derived, by the way, from the French "M'aidez", which means "Help Me".) It is the voice counterpart to the Morse Code "S-O-S" 

URGENCY, prefixed by "PAN-PAN...PAN-PAN...PAN-PAN". Those are messages that involve the immediate safety of a specific ship or person. A "PAN" message might concern a ship that has broken down and is no longer under command, or a crew member who has become sick or injured. A "PAN" message we used to receive fairly frequently off the U.S. East Coast was whenever a small private boat was reported overdue. 

SAFETY, prefixed by "SECURITE-SECURITE...SECURITE-SECURITE...SECURITE-SECURITE". (It is pronounced "sec-UR-it-TAY"). Those are messages concerned with general safety of navigation and meteorological warnings. They usually include things such as buoys being out of position, light houses that have been observed not to be working properly, or storm warnings.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> I am pretty sure I can recall XXX messages for Cyclones and Typhoons,at least in Australia and Japan.
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Unless I'm imagining it, it was in the Handbook for Radio Operators. Some folk on the site have one.



Yes, I remember VIT sending an XXX for a Cyclone.

Luckily we were nowhere near it....


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Klaatu83 said:


> URGENCY, prefixed by "PAN-PAN...PAN-PAN...PAN-PAN". Those are messages that involve the immediate safety of a specific ship or person.


Worth mentioning that 'PAN' is the Greek neuter form of the word meaning 'ALL'. 
So pure logic dictates that if you want to tell everyone then that is what you would use.
Or, is that too simplistic?


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

It is also, if spelt 'panne' the french for 'broken down';
as in "ma voiture est en panne" _my car has broken down._


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Section 125 of my handbook (1961 edition ) states "The radiotelegraph safety signal consists of three repetitions of the group TTT, the individual letters of each group, and the successive groups being clearly seperated from each other. It is sent before the call. 
The safety signal indicates that the calling station is about to transmit a message concerning the safety of navigation or giving important meteorological warnings"


----------



## Scotsnomad (Jan 10, 2011)

In normal use a Securite broadcast is made for all Gale Warnings, but the point I am trying to make (Even using the ops handbook and other pubs) is that if there is an unexpected sudden drastic increase in the winds (IE From 8's say to storm 10) the Urgency use comes in. So as per the hand book urgent meteorological information ......

Rgds


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Naytikos said:


> It is also, if spelt 'panne' the french for 'broken down';
> as in "ma voiture est en panne" _my car has broken down._


The adoption of the French terms (m'aidez, panne and securité) came at a time when it was commonly accepted that the definitive language of diplomacy, and hence of international treaties such as ITU agreements and SOLAS conventions, was French. Despite the official retention of this practice, over the years (much to the despair of the French authorities) English has steadily taken over as the working language of such international organisations and, for some years now, during preparation of agreements the final output do***ents and definitive record have had to be translated from English into French in order to create the official version.

But in 1920 the French language still held sway for use between nations and the original, now long-established, terms for safety-related messages have been retained.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

That's fascinating!

Thanks.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Scotsnomad said:


> In normal use a Securite broadcast is made for all Gale Warnings, but the point I am trying to make (Even using the ops handbook and other pubs) is that if there is an unexpected sudden drastic increase in the winds (IE From 8's say to storm 10) the Urgency use comes in. So as per the hand book urgent meteorological information ......
> 
> Rgds


You are correct, I don't know what they're arguing about.

John t


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to be picky, but I think MAYDAY actually comes from le Frog "M'aider", but apart from that, it seems to have may be pre-dated radiotelephony! When did RT come about on ships?

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Frankly, all the bull**** ITU procedures are never used in the real world.

Can you imagine the response on ch 16 these days if you used the pro word "prudonce" or "seelonce finee"

No one would know what the hell you were talking about.....


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

In many years at a Coast Station, I can never remember using more than TTT/Securite for Navs or Wx broadcasts. You don't get to many typhoons in the North Sea though ! On RT ships would rarely use urgency signals for a Medico. They just said 'Medico' after calling on 2182.

I did use XXX on 500 a couple of times when at sea. The first time there was no response, but the second time whilst on a fruit reefer, we had literally just passed a company passenger liner, so I got an immediate response.

Finally at the end of a distress, we did actually say 'Seelonce Fenee' followed by Quebec Uniform Mike.

David

+


----------

